# 2 Mille pour Jean-Michel!



## JazzByChas

JM:

Je vous souhaitais les felicitations pour avoir faire 2 mille messages!

Joyeux 2ieme Postiversaire de Milles.


----------



## Agnès E.

Deux mille, 
Mais pas n'importe lesquels !
A deux miles
A la ronde
On les dit vraiment nickel !
Joyeux postiversaire, Jean-Michel !


----------



## Whodunit

* Félicitations, Jean-Michel et merci beaucoup pour toute ton aide. *​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jean-Michele: Oh, I wish I had remained studying my French.   Maybe then, I would see you more. Well, I can say que je te send beaucoup congrats! (Franglais, anyone?) Well, Jean-Michele, I tried!

Here's a warm hug for you, on this special day.


----------



## elroy

*Tes réponses sont toujours brèves mais néanmois étonnantes.*

*Félicitations!  *​


----------



## Amityville

....succinctes, importantes, classiques.. Merci, Jean-Michel.


----------



## Aupick

Chapeau, Jean-Michel ! C'est toujours apprécié.


----------



## Kelly B

Thanks so much for your advice, your opinions and your encouragement. Congratulations!


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Jean-Michel !!!


----------



## GenJen54

Un peu en rétard, quand même, mais veuillez accepter mes meilleures félicitations à vos deux milles postes!  Bravo!


----------

